# 3x3x4 from Cube4you.com!



## Paul Wagner (Jul 30, 2009)

3x3x4s from cube4you.com should be coming out soon!

Video evidence from youtuber; pestvic.












I am very excited, and can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 30, 2009)

And they're fully functional  I wonder how much they'll cost.

By the way Paul, are you going to Connecticut Summer? Your cousin pre-registered but you didn't.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> And they're fully functional  I wonder how much they'll cost.
> 
> By the way Paul, are you going to Connecticut Summer? Your cousin pre-registered but you didn't.


I am not going unfortanately because anxiety disorder has gotten the best of me but it's also because I haven't been feeling well.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> 3x3x4s from cube4you.com should be coming out soon!



http://cube4you.com/517_Cube4you-fully-functional-3x3x4(White).html

Did you check Cube4You before posting that?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, I did I posted this before it came out.


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

They only had a few in stock, they'll be restocked next week in bigger quantities.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 1, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Yes, I did I posted this before it came out.



Ok, just checking. I didn't want to jump to conclusions before I knew if it had been up on the site or not at your time of posting. You had posted 13 hours (I think?) ago when I looked at C4Y, so I knew it was a possibility that it may not have been added to the site. I didn't want to straight up accuse you of not looking into it, so I hope it didn't sound like that.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 1, 2009)

Ugh, the fragility kind of annoys me, but besides that, it's great.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 1, 2009)

It doesn't sound fragile to me if anything not fragile. Will you have any easier access to it than the rest of us because you are in China? But man, I can't believe that they are only 20 USD (not including shipping) that is incredibly reasonable considering how much other people charge for them. 

But we should have someone who already made their own and compare it to the mass-produced one.


----------



## V-te (Aug 1, 2009)

More algorithms to learn???


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 1, 2009)

V-te said:


> More algorithms to learn???



Actually, solving it would probably be just like solving a 3x3x2/rubik's domino twice (on the inner layers first, then on the outer layers).


----------



## jcuber (Aug 1, 2009)

Isn't it possible to do redux to a 3x3-ish puzzle on this?

EDIT: Are they DIY (you have to assemble them)?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it possible to solve them reduction method-you know-centers, edges, like a 3x3?


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 1, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Is it possible to solve them reduction method-you know-centers, edges, like a 3x3?



I doubt it. Once you solved the centers, it wouldn't be reduced to a normal 3x3x3 because the R and L sides would still be one peice longer than the U and D sides. Even if you made edge pairs on the longer sides, you wouldn't be able to make half turns without shapeshifting.


----------



## emu (Aug 1, 2009)

> Are they DIY (you have to assemble them)?



I wonder if we get 2 3x3x3s and some superglue, and we have to "assemble" them.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 1, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Isn't it possible to do redux to a 3x3-ish puzzle on this?
> 
> EDIT: Are they DIY (you have to assemble them)?



Enjoy trying quarter turns


----------



## V-te (Aug 1, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > More algorithms to learn???
> ...



Yup I've totally solved a 3x3x2 before. Lol.  But still they look challenging. I suppose the U and D layers are like a floppy cube? then the other layers like a 4x4-ish type of method.....Hmmm......


----------



## OneKube (Aug 1, 2009)

It's just like 2 dominos like stated above, dont think beyond that.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 8, 2009)

They are DIY I just ordered one.


----------



## mch26 (Aug 12, 2009)

I just got my 3x3x4 from Cube4You. I thought I could solve this with the algorithms I know but I cant get further then the first two layers.
What is the best way to solve this Cube? Start with 3x3 or 3x4 under.
Which algorithms do you need?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2009)

Solve the middle two layers intuitively, then solve like a 3x3x2 domino, of course figure out a center layers parity if you get it.


----------



## mch26 (Aug 12, 2009)

I finally solved it. I started to solve the two layer under intuitively and solved the upper two layers with the formula's shown in the video in the link below!
The first time I got a parity. I solved again and didn't get a parity this time. Does anyone has a algorithm to switch UF and UB?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=221380


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 12, 2009)

i could make a tutorial, although apparently, there already is one out there by a youtuber named CuberChris.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

So? There are probably dozens if not hundreds of 3x3 tuts on youtube?


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> So? There are probably dozens if not hundreds of 3x3 tuts on youtube?



i wasn't talking about 3x3. i was talking about the 3x3x4


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

Exactly. I find that the more tutorials there are, The easier it is to learn if say you don't like one solving method or teaching method of one youcuber.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Exactly. I find that the more tutorials there are, The easier it is to learn if say you don't like one solving method or teaching method of one youcuber.



so im understanding this as first you didn't think i should and now you think there should be more? idk, im not the best at understanding things xD


----------



## jcuber (Aug 13, 2009)

No, I think there should be more (at least for the 3x3x4).


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 13, 2009)

jcuber said:


> No, I think there should be more (at least for the 3x3x4).



ahh, okay.


----------



## mati rubik (Aug 13, 2009)

today I got mine, it's a rely cool puzzle


----------



## Logan (Aug 13, 2009)

just got one!!! unfortunately one of the screws came bent and chipped and when i put it in it snapped.

Does any one have an extra screw?


----------



## V-te (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, I've received mine and solved up to the PLL stages. I have a 3 cycle on both layers....Hmm... is there a way to do it with M and R2?


----------

